# Tanzanian Red Claw Scorpion



## rip18 (Oct 21, 2011)

These guys are pretty similar to the Emporer scorpions in many pet stores.  This one is probably 4 1/2 to 5 inches long when he is stretched out crawling.  Pretty impressive arachnid.  If one of those pincers/claws grabs you just right on the edge of your fingernail, it'll cut through the cuticle & draw blood quicker than snot!  (And you really don't want to upset him in making him let go either...).

Nikon D300s, Nikkor 28-85@ 28 mm, f/10, 1/30th second, ISO 1600, handheld, natural light, cropped to about 90% of frame.  

I really need to shoot this fellow again using some artificial light to get a tad more depth of field & detail...


----------



## leo (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful capture Rip, thanks for the info to


----------



## Hoss (Oct 22, 2011)

Pain from both ends.  Nicely captured.

Hoss


----------



## quinn (Oct 22, 2011)

wow great detail!looks like he could cause some pain!


----------



## DvilleDawn (Oct 23, 2011)

All I can say is Yuck Yuck and more Yuck! 
I absolutely hate these dang things!

I have never shot a scorpian just because I wont come within a mile from them unless I have a shoe in hand! =/

But for sure its a great shot!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like a healthy specimen!


----------



## jkk6028 (Oct 23, 2011)

nice shot


----------

